# Cleaning rims: can I trust the brushes for sale at autozone, etc.?



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to get some brushes to clean baked on dust grime on my clear-coated wheels. The brushes for sale at autozone, o'reilly's, etc., worry me--they seem a bit bristly and hard, and I'm worried about damaging the clear coat.

Are those wheel brushes really safe to use? If not, what can I buy without having to go online that would work well?


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

John Davis said:


> I want to get some brushes to clean baked on dust grime on my clear-coated wheels. The brushes for sale at autozone, o'reilly's, etc., worry me--they seem a bit bristly and hard, and I'm worried about damaging the clear coat.
> 
> Are those wheel brushes really safe to use? If not, what can I buy without having to go online that would work well?


In my view the type of wheel cleaner you use is probably more important than the brushes. I don't know about the brushes you are referring to but common sense should tell you if they are too hard. Wheel cleaners, however, are a different matter. I have had wheel cleaner eat through my clear coat.

I would recommend that you make sure your cleaner is clear coat safe. Get something like P21S or Sonax wheel cleaner. Although I have not used it, the BMW wheel cleaner is also getting pretty good reviews.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

CGP said:


> In my view the type of wheel cleaner you use is probably more important than the brushes. I don't know about the brushes you are referring to but common sense should tell you if they are too hard. Wheel cleaners, however, are a different matter. I have had wheel cleaner eat through my clear coat.
> 
> I would recommend that you make sure your cleaner is clear coat safe. Get something like P21S or Sonax wheel cleaner. Although I have not used it, the BMW wheel cleaner is also getting pretty good reviews.


Thanks--yes, I'll order Sonax online.


----------



## White94RX (Dec 22, 2013)

I never use wheel cleaner. Same bucket I just washed the car with. Different sponge of course...

And wheels last obviously


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

White94RX said:


> I never use wheel cleaner. Same bucket I just washed the car with. Different sponge of course...
> 
> And wheels last obviously


I hear you. If you keep you wheels clean it reduces the need to use wheel cleaner. Unfortunately, with the cold in Canada, I cant wash as often as I would like so I need to resort to wheel cleaner.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

White94RX said:


> Ind wheels last obviously


Lots of people recommend cleaning the wheels first, using different wash water and sponge. This gives your wheels time to (mostly) dry while you wash the rest of the car. Works really well as the wheels are likely the most time consuming to dry.


----------



## White94RX (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I dry the car with the Absorber shammy thing, but I never dry the wheels. So they get done last using the leftover soapy water. Then I don't have to make two batches of suds.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes the type of cleaner is key - *Meguiar's Wheel Brightener*. This stuff is VERY strong (yes it will stain the concrete on your driveway!) . . . but it takes the brake dust right off - spray it on, agitate with a brush and rinse it off. I have been using this (full strength) for the past two years . . . my Option 214 rims (factory painted, clear coated) are holding up nicely.

Brush - *this one* IMO is by far the best.


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

RPsX5d said:


> Yes the type of cleaner is key - *Meguiar's Wheel Brightener*. This stuff is VERY strong (yes it will stain the concrete on your driveway!) . . . but it takes the brake dust right off - spray it on, agitate with a brush and rinse it off. I have been using this (full strength) for the past two years . . . my Option 214 rims (factory painted, clear coated) are holding up nicely.
> 
> Brush - *this one* IMO is by far the best.


Thanks--How does Meguiar's wheel brightener compare with Sonax?


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

crazy4trains said:


> Lots of people recommend cleaning the wheels first, using different wash water and sponge. This gives your wheels time to (mostly) dry while you wash the rest of the car. Works really well as the wheels are likely the most time consuming to dry.


I've tried this, and it makes some sense. The problem I run into is that if you have hard water, you don't want the water to dry on your wheels. But if you go through the effort to dry them, it's hard to keep them dry when you wash the rest of the car. Then you end up having to dry them again. I have wheels that are a PITA to wash and dry, so I went back to washing the wheels last.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

John Davis said:


> Thanks--How does Meguiar's wheel brightener compare with Sonax?


I have yet to use *Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner* therefore cannot answer your question definitively.

That said, I read a post sometime ago (can't find it now but *here is a similar post*) that claimed Meguiar's Wheel Brightener was MUCH stronger than the Sonax.

My experience with *Meguiar's Wheel Brightener* - spray it on, agitate the accumulated brake dust and then hose it down immediately with a garden hose. All of the brake dust is gone. As an added step - once I am done washing the car, I use the same soap and mitt to wipe down the visible part of the rims.

I have tried to use *Armor All Wheel Protectant spray* after the wash with hope it would reduce the brake dust problem. There may be some improvement - but for me this was a waste of time - I rather hose down the rims more often.

When my current stock of Meguiar's is depleted I plan to give Sonax (more expensive) a try - why - Meguiar wheel cleaner IMO is a bit of an overkill, so would like to try something different. If you clean your rims regularly the brake dust build up should not be too difficult to clean.

*Here is another post comparing Meguiar's to Sonax*


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Great advice


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used P21S Gel Wheel Cleaner for a long time, works well. I've also used Sonax and it's good too.

I have a separate sole-purpose bucket with several brushes for washing wheels/tires. I maintain 3 cars in our family, so each may require a different combination of brushes.

My go-to brush for my 328i wheels is the EZ Detail Brush, as it fits perfectly where it needs to go. For the lug nuts, I'll use a boar's hair detailing brush. It's medium-soft bristles are perfect, and it never loses any bristles works well on around the valve stems.

Process wise, I'll wash the wheels first then rinse, then wash the whole car (separate bucket, shampoos etc. of course). I'll dry the wheels with a leaf blower in about 5 minutes. Saves time, towels and my back muscles. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

Lot's of great products mentioned for cleaners, but as far as brushes go, check out wheel woolies. They make my life cleaning wheels a whole lot easier with the long handles to get in the barrels and different sizes for those with more spokes in their wheels. Pretty sure Detailers Domain carries them.


----------

